# **1965 stingray 3 speed thumb shift cable help**



## kasper (Jun 17, 2019)

If there is any schwinn stingray gurus out there please help because I have been looking for this answer for a long time.

I need to find out the part number and or the length and color of a 1965 stingray 3 speed thumb shifter cable. I have looked in the catalogs and high and low and cant find a part number. The bike is a violet December 65 3 speed thumb shift bike but has no cable. This was the beginning of shifters on stingrays. Any and all help please I am grateful. I have been looking for months now with no results so I turn to you stingray gods please.


----------



## kasper (Jun 18, 2019)

Bump.. please help


----------



## SKPC (Jun 19, 2019)

Make it easy. Here ya go!  Adjustable length cable/housing that you custom cut & install...cheap. Or, just use the cable and any colored housing you want to match your bike.

*https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-St...926265?hash=item4b5ebbfff9:g:yLMAAOSwHNxaNFkc*


----------



## kasper (Jun 19, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Make it easy. Here ya go!  Adjustable length cable/housing that you custom cut & install...cheap. Or, just use the cable and any colored housing you want to match your bike.
> 
> *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-St...926265?hash=item4b5ebbfff9:g:yLMAAOSwHNxaNFkc*



I will most dsfinately keep this option in mind and will probably end up using this option if my purist ass does not find the correct cable and thank you very much for your response. Only issue is I'm a purist and the whole rest of the bike is 100% percent original. All stingray cables were weinnman cables and used the light grey color housing. I would love to find the original threaded cable if I could. Thank you again- Thomas


----------



## kasper (Jun 19, 2019)

Bump


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 19, 2019)

I think this is the cable you need. This part number should be the one for the Sting-Rays from the Schwinn Parts and Accessories Catalog:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Vintag...:Kb4AAOSwiW9c6Flw:sc:USPSPriority!44136!US!-1


----------



## kasper (Jun 20, 2019)

I was wondering about that one myself


----------

